# Cow rescued from swimming pool



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cannonball!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...22/Cow-rescued-from-family-swimming-pool.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Question: How many people does it take to get a cow out of a swimming pool?

Answer: Two fire engines and four rescue units, including 17 people and an officer.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As a person who just spent 8 hrs cleaning out our pool, I wonder how many times the cow pooped while he was in the pool. I'm glad I don't have to clean that pool out. And I'm happy for the cow.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Where's the beef ??? answer doing the back stroke


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bobbing for cows!


----------

